# gibime



## adventrue

What does "gibime" mean in the following sentence? Is it an alteration of the word "gibi" or something else?

"Montaigne alalim, humanistlerin en namuslusu sayarim onu, cünkü Montaigne söyle düsünmüs *gibime* gelir: insana dönmek istiyoruz, bunun icin Ortacagin din üstüne kurulu kati inanclarini yikip attik, insana yalniz insan olarak deger veren Ilkcag kisilerini örnek aldik, onlar gibi yasamaya özeniyoruz."

Also, the sentence that comes after the colon is too long to be comprehensible to me. Could someone translate it for me or give hints how to understand it?


----------



## shafaq

It is 
gibi+m(possesive suffix as (my))+e(=to)
gibi+me,      gibi+n+e,    gibi+si+ne, 
gibi+miz+e, gibi+niz+e,  gibi+leri+ne
.
gibi+xxx+x gelmek= to think (suppose) someone that  sthg is like ...


----------



## kardorion

It's not proper formal Turkish, it's generally used in daily language but it means "it seems to me that / like" 

".............because it seems to me that Montaigne thought like this: ............."


----------



## adventrue

Thank you very much for your helpful answers. Could someone also help me understand the long sentence that follows after the colon? I don't know where to start to understand it!


----------



## shafaq

I think Montaigne have thought like that; (Well!) we want to return back to ( origin of) the human being, to ensure this/(for this) threw Middle Ages' religion dependent though believes away by demolishing (all of) them, as a replacement; sampled First Ages personalities which appreciate human beings solely as humans; (and now) we are tending to live like them.
.
Although it isn't so clear; I believe you will catch it right.


----------



## adventrue

I am sorry but I don't understand above translation. Could someone else try?

Do you mean "threw" (past tense of "throw") or "through"?
"Believes away" is not English.


----------



## shafaq

adventrue said:


> Do you mean "threw" (past tense of "throw") or "through"?
> "Believes away" is not English.



Excuse me for causing this confusion ! 
In my jargon; threw(past p. of throw)... sthg ... away  means "discarded ....it ". It is a well-known definition. I skipped "we" before "threw" to avoid repitition. I think that is what caused the confusion. There are two opportunity when translating such long phrases. Either you divide it in parts and lessen the quality or make it in one long phrase and pray God to understand your spoken side; on what you mention.


----------



## adventrue

Thanks. In English the second "we" is obligatory,actually! 
With it in it I can understand the original Turkish and correct the rest of your sentence: "Middle Ages' religion dependent though" must be "(we throw away) the strict beliefs that are built upon the religion from the Middle Ages".


----------



## shafaq

Soon I realized a typo in my second post . Here I am editing  it by correcting and adding skipped WEs :
 "I think Montaigne have thought like that; (Well!) we want to return back to ( origin of) the human being, to ensure this/(for this) *WE* threw Middle Ages' religion dependent TOUGH (not "though" as I did) believes away by demolishing (all of) them, as a replacement; *WE* sampled First Ages personalities which appreciate human beings solely as humans; (and now) we are tending to live like them."

Excuse me for this inconvenience !


----------

